# Optimale Höhe für Fernseher



## robbe (29. September 2017)

*Optimale Höhe für Fernseher*

Wollt mal in die Runde rein fragen, in welcher Höhe eure TVs so hängen, besonders die 65"er. 

Hab meinen jetzt an der Wand, bin aber mit der Höhe nicht zufrieden. Unterkante ist bei 86cm, Augenhöhe ist im gemütlichen Zustand bei etwa 90cm, also fast Unterkante. Das ist mir defintiv etwas zu hoch. Andererseits will ich ihn auch nicht zu niedrig hängen, weil er dann nicht mehr richtig "wirkt" wenn man in den Raum rein kommt.
In den ganzen Ratgebern heißt es ja immer, Bildmittelpunkt auf Augenhöhe. Das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut veraltet, bei den heutigen Größen hängen die Dinger ja dann knapp übern Boden.

Also mal her mit euren Höhen und wie zufrieden ihr damit seid.


----------



## taks (29. September 2017)

*AW: Optimale Höhe für Fernseher*

Etwa 40cm. Wieso stellst du nicht das Sofa auf ne Bühne/Podest?


----------



## HisN (29. September 2017)

*AW: Optimale Höhe für Fernseher*

Etwa einen Meter, ich sitze aber auch 5m weit weg und es ist ein 85" 
Keinen Bock ständig kleine Fingerpatscher zu entfernen.


----------



## JackA (29. September 2017)

*AW: Optimale Höhe für Fernseher*

Beim TV kannst du die Standard Regel wie beim PC-Monitor nehmen. Augen auf Oberkante:
https://blog.codinghorror.com/conte.../08/6a0120a85dcdae970b012877701227970c-pi.png


----------



## robbe (29. September 2017)

*AW: Optimale Höhe für Fernseher*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Beim TV kannst du die Standard Regel wie beim PC-Monitor nehmen. Augen auf Oberkante:
> [


Dann kann ich ihn auf Bodenhöhe hängen, sieht sicher Top aus.




> Etwa 40cm. Wieso stellst du nicht das Sofa auf ne Bühne/Podest?


Viel zu aufwendig und kein Platz, das ist nen normales Wohnzimmer. 
Werd wohl in Richtung 75cm gehn, dürfte nen guter Kompromiss aus Aussehen und Ergonomie sein.


----------



## Jibbomat (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Optimale Höhe für Fernseher*

Hi,

Hab einen 60“ mit 2,60m Sitzabstand 

Unterkante TV sind 50cm und die Bildmitte ca bei 90cm vom Boden weg.

Wenn ich aufrecht sitze, ( was selten vorkommt) bin ich mir der Augenhöhe auf Bildmitte.

Im Lümmelmodus eher so auf 1/3 im unteren Bereich.
Find das klasse so, weil wenn ich so rumlümmel, der Blick eher nach oben gerichtet ist ( bedingt durch die Flache Sitzposition)

Ich würde den TV einfach mal provisorisch aufstellen und dann  mal verschiedene Positionen durch probieren.

Eine Grundregel kann ich da nicht empfehlen weil es auch auf die eigene Sitzposition , der Couch , Gewohnheit usw ankommt.


----------



## robbe (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Optimale Höhe für Fernseher*

Provisorisch aufstellen ist leider nicht möglich. Man muss ihn aufhängen, auch wenns nur zum Testen ist. Und da ich nicht die ganze Wand durchlöchern will und das Aufängen eh jedes mal ein ziemlicher Akt ist, hab ich ihn jetzt nach langer Überlegung auf ca 70cm hängen. Tiefer würde ihn im Raum blöd aussehen lassen und höher macht sichs fürs gucken nicht so toll. Habs jetzt ein paar Tage so und bin zufrieden damit.


----------

